# Kicker motor bracket



## jobu (Sep 15, 2005)

OMC HEAVY DUTY VERSION OUTBOARD KICKER BRACKET. Considered the best by many. Heavy duty aluminum mounting plate. Gas/spring assist makes lowering and raising much easier. System Matched Auxiliary Motor Bracket. Excellent condition. 125# Capacity. Great for the heavier 4-Stroke kicker engines.

$200


----------



## Badgertah (Jul 15, 2004)

Still available?


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Post was from 2017-5 yrs ago!


----------

